# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Siêu khuyến mãi cùng ABS

## cachua

*Siêu khuyến mãi cùng ABS* -  hệ thống shop phân phối đồng hồ, mắt kính, usb, máy ảnh nhập khẩu chính hãng từ các thương hiệu hàng đầu thế giới. Nhân dịp trở thành đối tác chính thức của đồng hồ Cover - Thụy Sĩ, hệ thống Shop ABS thực hiện chương trình “Ngày vàng mua sắm” với nhiều quà tặng và ưu đãi hấp dẫn cho tất cả khách hàng, thời gian từ *31/5 – 2/6/2013.* Nhanh tay lên các bạn nhé.



Thông tin chi tiết xem tại Website: *Abrands.com.vn*

hoặc gọi *Hotline:* 08-38341861 ; 08-39311591; 08-38573262; 08-39742963







Thông tin chi tiết xem tại Website: *Abrands.com.vn*





*Hệ thống Shop Abrands*



_TP. Hồ Chí Minh_


_1- SHOP ABS:  120 Cao Thắng, P.4, Q.3                 - ĐT : 08 38 341 861_


_2/- SHOP ABS: 388 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, P.10, Q.3 - ĐT : 08 39 311 591_


_3/- SHOP ABS: 532 Nguyễn Trãi, P.10, Q.5             - ĐT : 08 38 573 262_


_4/- SHOP ABS: 703 Lạc Long Quân, P.10, Q.Tân Bình - ĐT : 08 39 742 963_



_Hà Nội._


_1/-SHOP ABS: 27 Quán Thánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội   - ĐT : 0437350145_

----------


## dung89

Muốn có 1 chiếc máy ảnh quá

----------

